# Microfiber sleeves/roller covers



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

I switched to Purdy Microfiber sleeves/roller covers and I love them! Anyone else made the switch? If not what do you use?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, microfiber all the way. No more shedding, and very little splatter. Love them.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Use them for everything now. I started with an SW poly nap with some Behr flat and it splattered everywhere, switched to the microfibre and very little after that.

I am checking to see if they are making 14 and 18 inch covers yet.

I seem to get much better coverage than with anything else, close to 600 sq/ft per gallon? Still the same hide.


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

I had to redo all of my estimation forms bc I get much more per gallon with microfiber I haven't seen any 18" covers yet. What size nap are you guys using I use 3/8 it opens up like a 1/2 love it!


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep, I made the switch to 3/8 for walls & 1/2 for ceilings. I used to use 1/2 & 3/4 soft woven.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

Corona makes one similar. I use the 1/2 and 3/4 9"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Just today got a carton of these, arroworthy


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

is it me, or do the mf's not work as well for pasting wallpaper?


They don't pick up as much paste, especially unthinned, and don't release it as well.

I'd love other opinions


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

yep , see you later white doves .Hello purdy ultra finish 1/2 inch. I love them . now if only Purdy could make a roller cage that doesn't leach black funky stuff out of the elbow side it would be perfect world.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

ltd said:


> yep , see you later white doves .Hello purdy ultra finish 1/2 inch. I love them . now if only Purdy could make a roller cage that doesn't leach black funky stuff out of the elbow side it would be perfect world.


I had a Wooster start doing that on a white ceiling. Tossed it immediately.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Just today got a carton of these, arroworthy


Whered you get them from?


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Whered you get them from?


I get mine at Sherwin Williams but I have to order them. They keep them in the back. If more painters knew about them they would be selling a lot less sherfab & contractor series


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

GreenApple said:


> I get mine at Sherwin Williams but I have to order them. They keep them in the back. If more painters knew about them they would be selling a lot less sherfab & contractor series


I get some 9 inch from my local paint store. I'm 99% sure they are rebranded arroworthy so I wanted to know specifically about those ones to see how the price compares. I've been using the microfiber for between 2-3 years and I love them. 

Whizz is the only company I've found that makes an 18 inch but I had to special order 6 of them. Haven't had a chance to use them yet though. I ordered them for an insurance repaint with 5 colors. Emailed the guy a week before the start date to confirm everything was ready to go and they had hired another painter even though I had a contract lol. Was pretty mad, but sometimes it happens.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Love these. Wish we could get in 18s.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ttd said:


> Love these. Wish we could get in 18s.
> 
> View attachment 21391


Those were terrible, maybe a bad batch, but they shed like crazy on me. I switched out for a purdy and never have problems. I have only used the 1/2 so far, no need for the 3/8 yet.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Those were terrible, maybe a bad batch, but they shed like crazy on me. I switched out for a purdy and never have problems. I have only used the 1/2 so far, no need for the 3/8 yet.


Could have been batch. We've had no issues.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Those were terrible, maybe a bad batch, but they shed like crazy on me. I switched out for a purdy and never have problems. I have only used the 1/2 so far, no need for the 3/8 yet.



I've had a few of those fall apart on me too. Big stringy blobs coming off in the paint. Just a few at random times, most of them have been fine.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Whered you get them from?


 
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Paint_Rollers_s/2.htm


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> is it me, or do the mf's not work as well for pasting wallpaper?
> 
> 
> They don't pick up as much paste, especially unthinned, and don't release it as well.
> ...


I use a tapo fix for pasting:whistling2: ( on rare occasions)


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

ltd said:


> yep , see you later white doves .Hello purdy ultra finish 1/2 inch. I love them . now if only Purdy could make a roller cage that doesn't leach black funky stuff out of the elbow side it would be perfect world.


Couldn't agree with you more on this very durable but will not dry out inside so we took a very small drill bit and drilled a few hole on each end of the cage and a couple in the middle only took a few min to do ten of them but the clean super fast and dry awesome.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Never used a microfiber, worth a shot huh?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Microfibers, Lambswools, Purdy Colossus, and Mohairs equally rock depending on the situation. Haven't used any polyesters in almost 20 years. These rollers have revolutionized this trade.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to 4 different sw and BM stores none had Purdy microfibers here in Miami wtf?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Went to 4 different sw and BM stores none had Purdy microfibers here in Miami wtf?


Go to Homedepot. They have 3/8 and 9/16 microfiber roller covers from Linzer. 3 for $10 :thumbsup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Go to Homedepot. They have 3/8 and 9/16 microfiber roller covers from Linzer. 3 for $10 :thumbsup:


I was looking for purdy since everybody brags about it


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I was looking for purdy since everybody brags about it


Purdy is own by SW now. (Sùcks).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Purdy is own by SW now. (Sùcks).


Agree nothing to brag about!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its all about load distribution.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ttd said:


> Love these. Wish we could get in 18s.
> 
> View attachment 21391


Terry your store is able to order them. Picked up some 9/16 18" covers this morning I ordered last week.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I use the Purdy Golden Eagle on orange peel and knock down texture but I talked myself into trying a microfiber roller.

Does anyone notice that the roller has a bad seem in it? It was like a tire with a large flat spot on it, and would hit hard. I was not getting a consistent stipple the whole way. Where the seem was it would pull rather than roll. This can't be normal? I already forget which one I bought, but I got it at SW. Was not impressed.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Romanski said:


> I use the Purdy Golden Eagle on orange peel and knock down texture but I talked myself into trying a microfiber roller.
> 
> Does anyone notice that the roller has a bad seem in it? It was like a tire with a large flat spot on it, and would hit hard. I was not getting a consistent stipple the whole way. Where the seem was it would pull rather than roll. This can't be normal? I already forget which one I bought, but I got it at SW. Was not impressed.


I had that problem with one once. And occasionally I'll end up with one that has fibers coming out along the seam. Sometimes it's bad enough I toss it, other times I just yank out the few that are loose.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Purdy is own by SW now. (Sùcks).


Ditto. I may have not been around as long as you guys, but as mentioned in previous threads... I've definitely lost some faith in Purdy compared to the rankings I used to hold them. It's always a shame with the good sell out


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I was looking for purdy since everybody brags about it


 
not everybody

arroworthy is every bit as good( better, IMO) as the more expensive purdy


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> not everybody
> 
> arroworthy is every bit as good( better, IMO) as the more expensive purdy



Yes. Arroworthy makes the best roller covers IMO


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Use them for everything now. I started with an SW poly nap with some Behr flat and it splattered everywhere, switched to the microfibre and very little after that.
> 
> I am checking to see if they are making 14 and 18 inch covers yet.
> 
> I seem to get much better coverage than with anything else, close to 600 sq/ft per gallon? Still the same hide.


WOW! that's amazing coverage! This alone is making me go look for those sleeves. Do they come in standard sizes? Do you know if they are in Canada yet? I'm even finding it difficult to replace my good roller here. I think I need to go into Toronto again to retool! Local stores here seem to carry only the cheap goods.


----------



## jwilks75 (Jan 12, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Use them for everything now. I started with an SW poly nap with some Behr flat and it splattered everywhere, switched to the microfibre and very little after that.


I started out using lambs wool and that was the first thing I noticed the first time I used a poly nap is the increased amount of splatter. I tried the microfibers on some smooth walls and liked it. Not having to worry about large fibers on the walls is a plus. Lambs wool is still my go to though. The only thing I like about the poly naps are there cheap and I don't feel bad about throwing them away.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DirtyPainter said:


> Ditto. I may have not been around as long as you guys, but as mentioned in previous threads... I've definitely lost some faith in Purdy compared to the rankings I used to hold them. It's always a shame with the good sell out


Same goes not only for their rollers but also their brushes!


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're fast enough the small lint free micro fibre' s on most jobs will finish as well in corners and small surfaces as a 3/8 or 10 mm. and used together are hard to beat. At this point in life if you don't apply paint with a 4" roller for trim etc. and finish with a fine bristle brush you are decade behind.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

chrisn said:


> not everybody
> 
> arroworthy is every bit as good( better, IMO) as the more expensive purdy


Really? I thought most of there products sucked. But now I will have to give them a try. Do you know if they have them in 14".


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

ejs said:


> If you're fast enough the small lint free micro fibre' s on most jobs will finish as well in corners and small surfaces as a 3/8 or 10 mm. and used together are hard to beat. At this point in life if you don't apply paint with a 4" roller for trim etc. and finish with a fine bristle brush you are decade behind.


Thumbsup roll on lay off


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Really? I thought most of there products sucked. But now I will have to give them a try. Do you know if they have them in 14".


 
does not look like it, but call em up,if they make them, they will get them for you

http://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy_Microfiber_Roller_Cover_p/mfr2.htm


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> WOW! that's amazing coverage! This alone is making me go look for those sleeves. Do they come in standard sizes? Do you know if they are in Canada yet? I'm even finding it difficult to replace my good roller here. I think I need to go into Toronto again to retool! Local stores here seem to carry only the cheap goods.


 

http://www.thepaintstore.com/


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm curious from the guys painting mostly drywall (no textured walls) what nap they are using with the microfiber covers. For production commercial drywall painting, where speed is key, is the 1/2" leaving a nice finish while moving along pretty decently? We don't play around rolling over and over, we get it on there, lay it off and on down the hall we go.


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

I always use the arroworthy microfiber I use only microfiber when possible no splatter. a better finish, and on too of it you can wash and reuse them. It's a no brainer.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

On NC when I have to use 9" I use BM microfiber 5/16 it is one of the best I found on new plaster, the wall will look like sprayed on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the 9/16th too for smooth drywall.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> On NC when I have to use 9" I use BM microfiber 5/16 it is one of the best I found on new plaster, the wall will look like sprayed on.



Yeah, if your using a good flowing paint they can leave a really nice smooth finish. I can't make them work with Aura, it just dries too fast and doesn't flow out enough to smooth out right. Most paints though, microfibers are hard to beat. SW makes an 18" microfiber cover that I also like.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I own pretty much all 3/8 and maybe a couple 9/16 for tall walls.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I use a microfibre 13mm, not sure what that is in inches.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> I use a microfibre 13mm, not sure what that is in inches.


I think is 1/2


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, if your using a good flowing paint they can leave a really nice smooth finish. I can't make them work with Aura, it just dries too fast and doesn't flow out enough to smooth out right. Most paints though, microfibers are hard to beat. SW makes an 18" microfiber cover that I also like.


Jmayspaint!
You are right.
It's good with BM select if I use it with Aura I have to add the BM extender with it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Jmayspaint!
> You are right.
> It's good with BM select if I use it with Aura I have to add the BM extender with it.



Microfiber rollers to me seem to leave a more.......open (?) texture on the wall. It's hard to describe but it's a lot different than the tight stipple left by woven naps. 

It even looks kinda weird going on the wall, and as it dries. If you can get it just right though, the paint will flow out really smooth from there. When I've tried them with Aura, it seems like it dries before it gets to that smooth finish and ends up looking weird. Haven't tried the extender with a microfiber, I gave up on them after a couple times and went to the woven Aura naps. I'll give it another try.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Try the Corona microfiber. It is yellow with a blue stripe interwoven.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Microfiber rollers to me seem to leave a more.......open (?) texture on the wall. It's hard to describe but it's a lot different than the tight stipple left by woven naps.
> 
> It even looks kinda weird going on the wall, and as it dries. If you can get it just right though, the paint will flow out really smooth from there. When I've tried them with Aura, it seems like it dries before it gets to that smooth finish and ends up looking weird. Haven't tried the extender with a microfiber, I gave up on them after a couple times and went to the woven Aura naps. I'll give it another try.


Aura naps is great too I use it a lot.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Zoomer. 
Those are polymide. Amazing covers though non the less.use them all the time. I dont think corona carries micro? I could be wrong though. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> is it me, or do the mf's not work as well for pasting wallpaper?
> 
> 
> They don't pick up as much paste, especially unthinned, and don't release it as well.
> ...


you are right they repel anything wet. i will continue using my go to.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've tried the Purdy microfibers 1/2 nap on a couple occasions. For me I can't seem to get the paint to release evenly. I'll take a dip and it seems to release a huge amount of paint where I first start with it in the wall which I then have to spread out. It looks okay until it dries and looks like a way thinner coating. 
I've even tested some areas with one wall using a microfiber and another with a Purdy white dove. The white dove released the paint more uniformly and left me with a heavier coat. 

Maybe it's just the Purdy micro or simply something wrong with my technique. I do however love the way a micro rolls. Lines from the roller are almost nonexistent I just can put it on heavy enough. 

Anyone else have that problem or is it just me?


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

2 or 3 years ago the microfiber roller covers showed up at the paint store. They sat untouched in the bin for quite awhile, next to the jumbo section of white doves. I bought one micro, half inch whizz big dipper cover. They dont hold as much paint and for proper coverage, max 2 roller widths, but they dont spit as much and clean up is fast. Bought 2 more of them and the bin was empty a week later. They last forever too, i actually think the paint store sold less white doves because of those whizz rollers, because they havent stocked them since. They now sell a no name micro fiber roller cover.
I bought a couple whizz big dipper covers online and they are actually a higher quality than ones i bought in the paint store and getting more miles out of them too.
Also bought one 3/4 left at the store, rolled a stucco house, some concrete block foundations, a chimney, rolled sand paint...everything spins out of the roller cover. Rolled a couple other shingled houses with it too.
With interior, as mentioned,the stipple lays down low, but havent had one complaint. If someone wants a stipple textured finish, i can use a wool cover no problem. But even w the micro, at an angle, the previous stipple is still combined with the micro finish. They seem to be getting better too, in the several years they have been around.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Before you start painting rinse the cover like you would when cleaning out paint and spin dry. Helps reduce shedding


----------

